# No full screen when playing slideshow



## Nante (Mar 9, 2017)

hi all,

For some reason slideshow doesn't shows full screen. I always have the black frame around.
I tried all possible different settings But result is the same.
I think it is related to the images size? 
All those pictures runs perfectly under other slideshow programs 

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Mar 9, 2017)

Welcome to the forum. Most likely it is related to image size.  What are the pixel dimensions of the screen?  What are the pixel sizes of the images? 
Is Zoom to Fill screen checked in the Options panel?  In the backdrop mode, toggle on the Background color and change it to something obvious.  If when you play the Slideshow, you see the background color where before you saw black, then you will need to crop the photos to the screen aspect ratio and resize the images to match the score pixel dimensions  Or simply live with the background showing where the image pixels are not enough to fully cover the screen.


----------



## Nante (Mar 9, 2017)

thank you for the swift reply.
screen 2560x1440, image 3648x2736 - I understand that the size are different but I toggled in the template "crop to fill' and it show also full screen in the preview window. All the settings in other options are unchecked. even I tried several options but result all the same. I don't get it into full screen


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 9, 2017)

It could be a limitation of the graphics card. What's the machine specs?


----------



## Nante (Mar 9, 2017)

it is a iMac (Retina 5K, 27 inch, late 2014), Graphics: AMD Radeon R9 M295X


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 9, 2017)

The real resolution of a 5K screen is not 2560x1440 pixels, but double that in both directions. So your screen does indeed have more pixels than your images.


----------



## Nante (Mar 9, 2017)

understood, but is there a function in LR that adapt the picture to the current resolution? the only solution I see in changing the resolution of my screen
intersting is that the application Photos do this 
Thank you for your support


----------



## Nante (Mar 10, 2017)

one other question. There is a function "crop to fill" when i toggle this function the picture in the preview shows full screen but not when playing the slideshow


----------



## clee01l (Mar 10, 2017)

I have the same 5K iMac but  Late 2015 with a AMD Radeon R9 M390 graphics card.  To display an image on a 5k screen you need a 5k image Are you exporting a LR Slideshow to PDF or Video format or are you simply pressing the Play button in LR?
"Crop To Fill" is a LR Slideshow template.   You probably want to use other templates instead.  In the Option Panel there is a "Zoom to Fill" that I suggested earlier.  I think this is what you want to try.  However, you need to in LR Develop crop the image to the same aspect ratio of the screen (16:9)  Otherwise "Zoom to Fill" will cut off some of the image and may still leave a background  You may also need to upsize the image file to get full resolution if these images are less than 5120X2880.  While my understanding of "Zoom to Fill" would include Up-sizing.  LR does not upsize small images to fill the full slideshow window. (At least not a 1496X826 to 5120X2880)

Keep in mind that your slide show will be limited to your particular monitor and likely no other. You will want to export the slideshow to a PDF, JPEG or Video   Video is limited to 1080p or smaller resolutions   A JPEG exported slide show will create images in the dimensions specified and place them in a folder for some other program to use that can make a slideshow from the contents of a folder.


----------



## Nante (Mar 10, 2017)

thank you very much for the support. now I have a much more better understanding. I tried several resolutions and changes in aspect ratio and it works.
Thank you again


----------



## clee01l (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm glad we could be of help.


----------



## Edward De Bruyn (Aug 24, 2017)

Same problem 
How did you solve the problem
Thanks


----------



## D. Chapman (Aug 29, 2017)

My issue is similar, but in "play"  mode, the videos skip and stall, and there appears to be an overlay in the background. In "preview" mode, this doesn't seem to occur.  Thoughts pls.....


----------



## Edward De Bruyn (Aug 29, 2017)

No Idea, finally made everything in FCPX. But before exported jpegs with exit info in slide.
Looked for several hours trough the net, no results.


----------



## Lydia Symens (Feb 19, 2018)

I am having the same issue- I have selected "Crop to Fill" and have absolutely no option of "Zoom to Fill" on my templates. It shows up as full screen in the preview screen but when I play, preview or export it shows up extremely tiny in a black frame. The video itself will NOT go full screen, and I have no idea how to remove the black border/frame. I have made videos before and this has not happened, although I was using a different camera at the time.


----------

